
The Digital Karnak Project - benbreen
http://dlib.etc.ucla.edu/projects/Karnak/
======
replicatorblog
A bit of a non-sequitur, but I knew very little about Egyptian history and
recently decided to listen to a Great Courses series about it. The professor
who delivers the lectures, Bob Brier, was amazing. His affect is that of a guy
from Brooklyn discussing the Mets, but focusing on pharaohs and hieroglyphs.
The course was so well done it inspired me to but a few of his other books and
recommendations and start thinking about taking a trip to my Museum's Egyptian
collection.

[https://www.audible.com/pd/History/The-History-of-Ancient-
Eg...](https://www.audible.com/pd/History/The-History-of-Ancient-Egypt-
Audiobook/B00DICD9BE?ref_=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl&qid=1494956751&sr=1-1)

------
awinter-py
if you look at nothing else on this page check out their 'timemap' here
[http://dlib.etc.ucla.edu/projects/Karnak/timemap](http://dlib.etc.ucla.edu/projects/Karnak/timemap)

Mixing geo & chronology is something I hope catches on everywhere, but glad it
caught on in archaeology.

Overemphasis of the new is an unpleasant side effect of the search/news driven
web.

